# When times aren't so great...*ADVICE*



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I know a lot of us get our fair share of those days where you just feel sad/upset/angry/etc/ and don't want to be bothered. If you are having a bad day, just post here, relax, this is going to be an all out *positive* thread!

Some advice to feel better:
(sorry for this huge chunk of text)

-I bet you hear this all the time but exercise! Even if it's for 10 minutes! It will give self-confidence and burn adrenaline, and hey, just think of those chiseled abs and other stunning features ;D (anyone watch zoolander?)

- Watch a movie/show that will make you laugh! I can tell you I feel A LOT better when I'm watching America's Funniest Home Videos, it has me cracking up all the time!

-Write, write, write! If something is bothering you, write everything down in a notebook or something just to get it out, especially if you aren't comfortable telling someone. This helps more than you would believe! Also, write about what you're grateful for in your life, and what you want for the future, try to stay as positive as you can, this will help you become an overall more positive person.

-As hard as it may be, try to get out and have a good time. Take a walk outside, go to a friend's house every once in a while, do something that challenges you, but at the same time isn't a huge leap. Baby steps eventually will easily lead to that leap over time.

-Make sure you're getting enough sleep, are well hydrated, and eating healthy. If you eat like crap, you'll feel like it too, and caffeine can also lead to high levels of anxiety! Every human needs the right amount of sleep as well to function properly.

-If you draw, play an instrument, have a pet, play a sport, or just love to do something in general, do it! Take some time out for yourself to enjoy whatever hobby you do and have fun with it 

Tell me all the positive things that happened in your day(s)! Let's wipe out the negativity and bring forth a new and better *YOU*.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice Thread... I'm feeling pretty down today so I've decided to listen to all the beatles albums lol.. they are like heaven in the form of music. ANd yes i have seen zoolander lol "Their breakdance fighitng"


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the beatles! What's your favorite song? I love to play yesterday and let it be on piano  Hey Jude always makes me smile as well 

The best part of zoolander...

"Then I became....Beliemek(spelling sorry)"
"YOU CAN READ MINDS?!"


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

meghan28 said:


> I love the beatles! What's your favorite song? I love to play yesterday and let it be on piano  Hey Jude always makes me smile as well
> 
> The best part of zoolander...
> 
> ...


ahh i know they rock!!!!  oooh i love all those tracks that you listed!!! I love Let It Be, All You Need Is Love, Imagine, Help!, Penny Lane ... those songs just really get me lol! Piano playing eh!! Impressive do you sing while playing them? lol
Have you ever tried meditating to the beatles... its honestly like the greatest thing ever haha.

Hahaha

"What is this? A center for ants? How can we be expected to teach children to learn how to read... if they can't even fit inside the building?"


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Omg I love that! And yes I do sing while playing =) I play guitar as well, and I just loveeeee music. Meditating to the beatles... that sounds reallly nice lmao! I have to try it!!!

A CENTER FOR ANTS! HAHAHAHAHA! I'm dying from laughter over here!

-Derek looks up into the sky-
"Who am I?"
"Hello, Derek, ya hearin' me!?"
"God?!"
"God? What the shit are you talkin' about!"


----------



## rouger (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post because it is a tough Monday.

I will go home for lunch and walk my dogs! They usually pick me up.

Best


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Rouger don't worry, bad days come and go. What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Nice Thread... I'm feeling pretty down today so I've decided to listen to all the beatles albums lol.. they are like heaven in the form of music. ANd yes i have seen zoolander lol "Their breakdance fighitng"


The Beatles are awesome, I think I have absolutely everything they have done, including the songs in German where instead of singing "see loves you yeah yeah yeah" it sounds like 
"she lick dick yeah yeah yeah"


----------



## rouger (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey,
I have two Brittney Spaniels. One is a pup 5 months old, the other is 2.5. I would go nuts without them. Lol!

Your post helped -so thanks!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hahaha that would be "Sie liebt dich jah jah jah" ;D 
I know a fair bit of German!  That made me laugh cam! hahaha =) Yesss, the beatles are amazing!

And to rouger, the pups sound very cute indeed  No problem for the help, you can always eliminate dark times by looking to the lighter ones  Stay positive!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Cam said:


> Optimusrhyme said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Thread... I'm feeling pretty down today so I've decided to listen to all the beatles albums lol.. they are like heaven in the form of music. ANd yes i have seen zoolander lol "Their breakdance fighitng"
> ...


Lol I've never heard that version.. I must get!


----------



## taketwo (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the post.
I don't know what has gotten into me lately, but somehow someway I've been feeling better. And when I look at my relationships with my friends and family, now somehow I have a decision of how to act. Before it seemed like I was a prisoner of DP. It must mean I'm more confident, I really don't know. I find connecting with people who are loving and understanding is the best way for me to ease my mind.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Taketwo that's great! Make sure you keep surrounding yourself with those people, and think about the good things. It will attract more good things into your life! =) Different mindsets put you in different moods, and will influence your future mood! Don't ever feel like a prisoner of DP because then it will have the higher power, when in reality, YOU can(and should) have the power easily!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, anytime I feel upset I love sitting down to listening to Angels and airwaves, their music is so deep and inspirational to me :O

Might not be everyones' cup of tea but just listen to a couple of songs when you're feeling down! "Valkyrie Missle" is my favorite song by them as a pick me up :]


----------



## mihai_sandor1991 (Nov 20, 2008)

can a flu make dp/dr much worse?


----------

